# 7 string Made in Brazil!



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

What's up guys?

I just ordered a custom made 7 string guitar from a brazilian company named Lunacy Guitars ::: LÚNACY :::

Here are the specs:

Body: Mahogany(natural satin);
Neck: Mahogany(3 pieces);
Fretboard: Ebony( 25 1/2", radius 20")
Frets: 27 (1600);
Pickup: EMG 707 (18v mod);
Hardware color: Black;
Bridge: Hipshot hardtail;
2x5 Sperzel Locking Tunners;

I'll post more pictures soon.
I hope you like it!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 16, 2011)

That should be killer judging from the plans. Can't wait to see progress pics.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably the luthier will send me more pics this week. 

Thanks


----------



## Beto (Jan 16, 2011)

I have talked to Lunacy once upon a time.

His guitars with muiracatiara tops are insane!

I would like to play one of his guitars before making any decision, however.

But his job seemed to be very consistent. I'm also waiting for an answer from the mate who posted about his "Tyr" guitar; the pictures from the guitars his luthier had made are awsome!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

My friend ordered a "musicman steve morse like" from Lunacy Guitars and i love it! The guitar is perfect. Pérsio the luthier and Lunacy owner is a really talented guy!


----------



## Beto (Jan 16, 2011)

Pérsio, of course! That's the guy I talked to.

Lunacy's profile on Orkut presents awesome pics!

How much did your friend pay for his guitar? And how much are you going to pay for yours?

Thanks!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

My friend payed R$ 3150 approximately U$ 1800. I payed approximately U$ 1500


----------



## stormrider66 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks nice man.

I'll follow your thread with interest


----------



## Gamba (Jan 16, 2011)

Xibuque said:


> My friend payed R$ 3150 approximately U$ 1800. I payed approximately U$ 1500



3150?? that must be an awesome guitar


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

stormrider66 said:


> Looks nice man.
> 
> I'll follow your thread with interest



Thanks!

I'll try keep it updated.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 16, 2011)

Gamba said:


> 3150?? that must be an awesome guitar


 
It really is! 

valeu!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh yes. just looking at the templates I'm all hot and bothered


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 17, 2011)

There are so many luthiers it's hard to keep up but this one i have to keep in mind. Excited to see how this turns out i will be following the progress for sure.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 17, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> oh yes. just looking at the templates I'm all hot and bothered





areyna21 said:


> There are so many luthiers it's hard to keep up but this one i have to keep in mind. Excited to see how this turns out i will be following the progress for sure.



Thanks!


G.A.S is killing me! I think i'll order a 8 string next year, basically with the same specs, but baritone and spalted maple top.

Any sugestion for the 8string specs?

Sorry, my english is terrible.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a cool looking design, definitely looking forward for the pictures


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 19, 2011)

New pics














3 pieces of _Swietenia macrophylla _*(The real thing) *glued!!!!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Jan 19, 2011)

I visited his website. He has some sweet Ibanez and EB JP copies...


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 20, 2011)

leandroab said:


> I visited his website. He has some sweet Ibanez and EB JP copies...




Check his Orkut!


this one is perfect
















Marcelo Souza signature


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 21, 2011)

More pics


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jan 22, 2011)

looks badass.
keep it up.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks incredibly clean.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 22, 2011)

that JP copy looks hella fuckin sick


----------



## Enzo (Jan 22, 2011)

Beto said:


> I have talked to Lunacy once upon a time.
> 
> His guitars with muiracatiara tops are insane!
> 
> ...



Actually, she is in my hands right now! 
NGD will be posted Monday, with some nice high-res pics. And probably, if the weather helps me, a bit of sunlight!


*Xibuque*
Kick-Ass-Guitar! What a monster dude!
But, oh... EMG's? 
Well, anyway. Your guitar is going to look like a monster and sound like a freaking huge godzilla! (Which is good).

Vai ficar linda, cara!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 22, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> that JP copy looks hella fuckin sick



I found this video


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 22, 2011)

Enzo said:


> Actually, she is in my hands right now!
> NGD will be posted Monday, with some nice high-res pics. And probably, if the weather helps me, a bit of sunlight!
> 
> 
> ...




Paguei mto barato nesse EMG, e curto mto, mas quem sabe depois coloco um lundgren ou bkp. 

Abç!


----------



## blahtyler (Jan 24, 2011)

I feel like the Marcelo Souza signature would make a great seven string. I would prefer it to have at least a 5 piece neck. Like and Ibanez S neck. Also something like a Hipshot bridge, and some Dimarzios. Maybe a birdseye fretboard. Like a transparent gray burst.

*drooling*


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 24, 2011)

blahtyler said:


> I feel like the Marcelo Souza signature would make a great seven string. I would prefer it to have at least a 5 piece neck. Like and Ibanez S neck. Also something like a Hipshot bridge, and some Dimarzios. Maybe a birdseye fretboard. Like a transparent gray burst.
> 
> *drooling*


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 28, 2011)

*More and more pics!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2011)

Cheesus its beautiful!


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 28, 2011)

Really nice man. Mahogany + Ebony = Win.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 29, 2011)

Really digging that headstock layout.


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's coming out great so far this guitar has some nice shapes to it.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm super excited!!!!! 

More pics soon! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## joaocunha (Jan 31, 2011)

This is going to be superb.

Parabéns, Savio!


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 31, 2011)

joaocunha said:


> This is going to be superb.
> 
> Parabéns, Savio!



I hope soahhahahah

Valeu João!


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 6, 2011)

case

more pics tomorrow


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 9, 2011)

Almost there...


----------



## JamesM (Feb 9, 2011)

Uhmuhgawd


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just noticed it has 27 frets!


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 9, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I just noticed it has 27 frets!



I'm a "27 frets" fan. I'm not a shredder, i just really like how it looks. It makes the guitar look more agressive!


I think ill have this guitar in my hands next two weeks. 

Sorry for my terrible english.


----------



## ascender (Feb 9, 2011)

Good Lord! This thing is bringing some serious awesome to the table. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## themike (Feb 9, 2011)

Reminds me of the Ran Crusher 







Looks seriously nice though, I cant wait to see the outcome! That JP copy is on point!


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 16, 2011)

Neck joint
















Next step => Finish process


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh wow, that neck jount is shweetah!


----------



## b7string (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes that is a sick neck joint!  I can just imagine touching it...


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 16, 2011)

That looks amazing! Great work indeed!
Bernie Rico Jr. style ?


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 17, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> That looks amazing! Great work indeed!
> Bernie Rico Jr. style ?



Exactly, this concept was based on jekyll. But i think this one looks more hamonious and equilibrated than bernie rico's jekyll.


----------



## IAmHated284 (Feb 17, 2011)

looks awesome man


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW. Beautiful! Love the updates


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!

I want to play this guitar right nowwwwwwwwww

Your comments make me more excited about this guitars! lol


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 19, 2011)

1st step of the finish process


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks sticky, haha. But seriously this is awesome.


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 19, 2011)

More pics!!!


----------



## JamesM (Feb 20, 2011)

GORGEOUS curves.


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 20, 2011)

BlackMastodon said:


> Looks sticky, haha. But seriously this is awesome.



Yeah, it really looks sticky because he [SIZE=-1]applied a coat of epoxy grain filler to seal the grain[/SIZE].

thanks!!


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 23, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Imageschak has blocked the pics! I'll post it all over again soon!


----------



## Xibuque (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Xibuque (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Xibuque (Feb 25, 2011)

More pics


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 26, 2011)

Man does that look shiny as hell.


----------



## Xibuque (Mar 8, 2011)

Suspense







pics soon


----------



## Jontain (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like a really clean build man, looking forward to seeing the completed pics!


----------



## Xibuque (Mar 9, 2011)

More pics here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/150022-ngd-7-string-custom-made-brazil.html


----------



## jcgss77 (Mar 9, 2011)

The builder's layout and the colors are REALLY nice on that one. 

You can send it to me next week.


----------



## Xibuque (Mar 9, 2011)

jcgss77 said:


> You can send it to me next week.




LOL  send an email to the luthier [email protected] I think he takes international orders 

In G.A.S we trust!


----------

